# Which foal has the most potential as a halter horse?



## classycowgirl (May 22, 2011)

Sales | Showcase Performance Horses

I am mostly looking at Kale, Gwen, and Connor but am really tied between which to go with.

Also would it be stupid to geld the colt now or should I wait till after it's halter career?
Thanks.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

classycowgirl said:


> Sales | Showcase Performance Horses
> 
> I am mostly looking at Kale, Gwen, and Connor but am really tied between which to go with.
> 
> ...


IMHO I like CJ.

And it's never stupid to geld any thing. He could have a great show career as a gelding. His life would be beter as a gelding, and he would be easier to handle.


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Is a 'halter horse' a horse that would be doing in-hand showing?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Michelle and Mr B said:


> Is a 'halter horse' a horse that would be doing in-hand showing?


Yes. My mare is Halter bred. So that means she was bred to show in hand. It's like some horses a western pleasure, jumper, etc.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

At what level? Non of those colts had enough size to them to do well past local so maybe small breed shows.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Classy, welcome to the forum first and foremost .

I wanted to commend you for looking at performance lines in search of a halter horse and you have found some very nice stock to choose from, I can understand why you would be torn between these 3. They all look very nice.

There is something about Gwen that really draws me to her, if she grows up to look anything like her brother, she'll be a heck of a looker.

Also, with whichever one that you choose, when to geld is entirely a personal decision. There is some research that says gelding later makes the horse stay shorter and stockier and gelding earlier makes them grow taller but I don't know how much truth there is to that. If you do leave it a stud, though, just make sure that you have the proper facilities to house a stallion (even a young one).


----------



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

hard to pic when the pictures are all so different in position etc. Gwen and Rory are cute but there picture also show there profile best and you can really see their high hocks. Of the straight on profile pics I think Connor may be the best balanced but not sure about how his neck ties in with this pic, From the pictures I like the over all balance of kale best. But I am with NRHAReiner here, unless you are going to be doing Performance Halter non of them show the size you will need past small local shows for halter.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

I'm surprised for $5000 they couldn't spell "palomino" correctly.....


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Your not buying the spelling or even the color. I could care less if they can not spell horse is the horse was well bred correct and of high quality.


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

smrobs said:


> There is something about Gwen that really draws me to her


 
Me too, I really like Gwen.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I like Connor, he has a nice slope to his butt. Although, I think most of the horses on the website are bred mainly to be performance horses.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Kale looks quite big in the hindquarters and kinda awkward. I like conner and don't see many flaws. But one thing is his legs look wrong. His hooves are also too small. Dwen is pretty but personally I like Diana. Diana is petite and pretty. 
For gelding, if you aren't planning on breeding just get gelding over with. Your horse will be more calm when gelded in his halter career. Some stallions will gladly stand next to horses of all gender but some stallions just have a fit. It will make it easier for both of you but if you plan on breeding of course you won't  LOL. Also, if your buying a halter horse just to do halter with I would look into breeding. Most people breed their halter horses not just compete


----------



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

) if anyone ever thinks the judge was bad at a show have them read this thread, Best advice is pick the one you like and then hope the judge you are showing to agree's. )


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> Kale looks quite big in the hindquarters and kinda awkward. I like conner and don't see many flaws. But one thing is his legs look wrong. His hooves are also too small. Dwen is pretty but personally I like Diana. Diana is petite and pretty.
> For gelding, if you aren't planning on breeding just get gelding over with. Your horse will be more calm when gelded in his halter career. Some stallions will gladly stand next to horses of all gender but some stallions just have a fit. It will make it easier for both of you but if you plan on breeding of course you won't  LOL. Also, if your buying a halter horse just to do halter with I would look into breeding. Most people breed their halter horses not just compete


Actually no, I know many Halter Horses who aren't bred.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Arabianlover--
Are they done with their halter careers?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally like Kale's proportions the best, followed by Gwen. 

I love Connor's personality description the best, but conformationally I don't like his butt/hip slope as well. And perhaps the biggest thing is he is very upright in the front pasterns. I know halter horses kind of go for that "look" but I worry about soundness issues with pasterns that are that straight. Kale's are a tad straight too, but I think overall he has the best proportions.

Gwen has the best pastern slope, but I don't think she's as proportioned as Kale. She might be the best "using" horse of the bunch though as I like pasterns that slope a little bit.

But hey, I'm not a halter judge, so what do I know! :lol: Also, I am guessing they will change a bit as they grow.


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

I personally like kale the best, Someone on here said he looks awkward, but he is going to be or should develop into a bigger horse than the others. He looks nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Gwen is gorgeos imo, something about her just draws the eye.

I agree with BreCrew, spellcheck is your friend.... and not even bothering to check over your spelling when trying to sell something, I don't care what it is, is just lazy.


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to agree with NRHAreiner on this one...none of those colts appear to have 'top halter' potential. Would be perfect for lower level showing I suppose...guess it just depends where you want to go


----------

